# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  تعلم الانجليزيه بالقراءه والاستماع

## mohamed73

شرح الموقع موجود في الصفحة الرئيسية
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
و على
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]] 
صاحب الموقع تعلم 10 لغات بهذه الطريقة !! 
بعد التسجيل واختيار اللغة ثم أحد الدروس
ستظهر لك صفحة الدرس المكتوب على اليسار  
وعلى اليمين زر الاستماع للنص المكتوب  
هذا الرقم بالأزرق يوضح الكلمات الجديدة
والتي لم تمر عليك في الدروس السابقة  
الرقم بالأصفر يوضح الكلمات التي استصعبت عليك
أو التي لست متأكد من معناها بالضبط
طبعاً أنت من تختار أي كلمة تكون صعبة  
تختار الكلمة الصعبة من النص على اليسار  
وستظهر لك عدة معاني لها على اليمين  
تضغط على علامة الزائد
وستتلون باللون الأصفر
ستبقى صفراء في كل الدروس القادمة
حتى تميزها من الكلمات السهلة الأخرى
إلى أن تفهم معناها جيداً وبعدها تزيلها من القائمة 
إذا فهمت باقي كلمات الدرس، تضغط في نهاية النص على المستطيل الأزرق
وستنتقل الكلمات الجديدة إلى قائمة الكلمات التي تعرفها  
يعني في الدرس التالي:
الكلمة باللون الأبيض = أنت تعرفها
الكلمة باللون الأزرق = كلمة جديدة
الكلمة باللون الأصفر = كلمة صعبة 
هذا الزر يعطيك معلومات عن الكلمات
وكم مرة كررت الدرس  
تضغط هنا حتى تظهر الترجمة بالإنجليزي (أو العربي)  
يمكنك تنزيل الملف على موبايلك أو MP3 والاستماع له  
كذلك النص الكتابي
في أعلى وسط الصفحة حيث هاتين العلامتين  
الموقع يعطيك 100 درس مجاني < على حسب فهمي  باختصار - الموقع يعتمد على القراءة والإستماع - تحديد الكلمات الصعبة - مراجعة الكلمات الصعبة بإعادة القراءة والاستماع  
بخصوص الكتابة و التحدث مع tutor ، أعتقد أنها تخص العضوية الغير مجانية
لكن يمكنك ممارسة الكتابة والمحادثة في أي موقع آخر     منقول للفائدة

----------

